# Pine Log Creek



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've never fished it before, but I'm thinking about checking it out next weekend. Looks like a beautiful spot to spend a day whether the fishing is good or not. 

Has anyone fished there lately? How is it? Any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't fished Pinelog since last Fall. With upcoming full moon it might be good for fly fishing early and late, but especially at night. Beautiful place to spend a day. You might check on the yellow flies first. They can be bad down there.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have heard that the fly fishing at night there can be awesome my friends use glow in the dark bugs, Pinelog is a good place to fish at times I haven't fished it that much I have heard it can be hit and miss though


----------

